Ask HN: What are the properties that make something a winner take all market? - sharemywin
======
sharemywin
Somethings that may or may not play a role:

zero marginal cost?

lack of regulation?

marketplace? geography(or lack there of)?

high cost of switching?(ie. training all your employees not to use Microsoft
office)

~~~
PaulHoule
As opposed to "lack of regulation" how about regulatory capture? That is, a
larger organization may have more power to get what it wants relative to the
government and other institutions.

I've heard it suggested that large conglomerates dominate the economy in South
Korea because of that, also a cynical take on the telecom industry is that it
is all about manipulating the government, or that academic publishing is about
manipulating academics, etc.

~~~
sharemywin
from a legal environment prospective for google, facebook etc. it's the
combination of DMCA, neutrality, click wrap agreements, copyright law, patents
law, Securities law etc that created the perfect legal environment for them to
grow so fast. but, I'm not sure they influenced that law before they grew big.

So, let's call it favorable regulatory environment.

your in the right industry at the right time.

~~~
PaulHoule
I remember when the DMCA was being written, back then the EFF was all against
it. A few years ago they were trying to save it!

